
The keyboard will be gone in five years - melling
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/18/voice-technology-will-replace-keyboards-in-five-years-vc-investor.html
======
LandR
No.

Can you imagine an office full of developers all talking to their machine to
enter code...

It wouldn't work at all.

